# Is Razer a good brand?



## EthansGamePlay (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey,

I am looking to buy some Razer products, but before I do I was wondering if it is a good brand or is it just a 'brand'. 


Thanks For the Help!


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 13, 2011)

Their products are very good, but overpriced imo. They kind of have an Apple vibe going, they are overpriced for what they are, but still overall good products.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 13, 2011)

Razer is an awesome brand... Their products are all high quality, albeit on the pricey side... I usually get my keyboards and mouses from razer but they also have other interesting stuff. Also, all their stuff is extremely cool looking, that's a plus. =3

It's a brand you can trust usually. ^^

Edit: I was ninja'd by xuphor. xP
And yeah, like she says you can compare it to apple reggarding their prices. 80€ for a mouse and 120€ for a keyboard. T_T


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 13, 2011)

i've had a razer mouse for four years now, if it ever dies it will be replaced by another razer.


----------



## mucus (Dec 13, 2011)

i have  razer mouse, and a razer mousepad
i love them both.
i would never replace them with anything else.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 13, 2011)

They're good but too expensive.

Depending on what you're looking at, Logitech has better mice for cheaper (or much better for the same price).
SteelSeries has better mousepads/mats for around the same price, or cheaper. (they also look cooler, and have a ton of variety)
Dunno about keyboards but i know a few people who bought a Razer keyboard and noticed it started sucking after a month or two. I forget the exact problems with them. *shrug*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2011)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## mucus (Dec 13, 2011)

i got the razer naga.  it's a mouse with some 17 buttons.
there's a 12 key number pad on the side.
oh and it glows blue


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 13, 2011)

mucus said:


> i got the razer naga.  it's a mouse with some 17 buttons.
> there's a 12 key number pad on the side.
> oh and it glows blue



That sounds god awful. There is no person that actually needs 12 keys on the side of a mouse. That's just pointless.
Except maybe Korean Starcraft players.


----------



## mucus (Dec 13, 2011)

or maybe me?
if you don't like my shit don't use it.


----------



## EthansGamePlay (Dec 13, 2011)

I am looking at getting some headphones, for my iPod and Laptop. Can you guys recommend a good headset for me, up to $200. I asked this question because I cam across the Gazer Orca headset, so I was wondering if they were good. Do you have any other good headphones to recommend?


----------



## Seraph (Dec 13, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > i got the razer naga.  it's a mouse with some 17 buttons.
> ...


I believe those were mainly for MMO players.

But not all of their stuff is overpriced though...(don't know if I can say the same about Apple)  Some of their stuff is best in class, IMO.  Sometimes it also comes down to preference.



EthansGamePlay said:


> I am looking at getting some headphones, for my iPod and Laptop. Can you guys recommend a good headset for me, up to $200. I asked this question because I cam across the Gazer Orca headset, so I was wondering if they were good. Do you have any other good headphones to recommend?


Headphones or headset?  Isn't the Orca just headphones?  I just recently got the Turtle Beach X12 and they're pretty good.  But that was only at the $50 price point.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 13, 2011)

EthansGamePlay said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am looking to buy some Razer products, but before I do I was wondering if it is a good brand or is it just a 'brand'.
> 
> ...



Looking for some people to troll aye Ethan
Its funny how you verbally attacked both me and Noah at the EB expo for NOT knowing them and how "good" they are.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 13, 2011)

Great products. Good support.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 13, 2011)

Seraph said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > mucus said:
> ...



Maybe for WoW kiddies who think they need 300,000 hotkeys. (literally every Naga lover I see online in reviews call it an MMO mouse, and play some shit game like WoW)
I'm a hardcore MMO PvP gamer. I have played dozens upon dozens of MMOs, and not a single one have I EVER needed buttons on my mouse. I could rock a stock mouse and keyboard, and all i'd lose out on is mouse precision compared to a higher end mouse. If a person NEEDS that many buttons, they're doing it severely wrong and really need to learn how to manage their hotkeys.

A Logitech G700 is cheaper (or the same price? I forget) than a Razer Naga, and beats the crap out of it comfort wise, and as far as i've read and heard from comparisons, the G700 is more precise.

Razer stuff looks pretty, and is expensive. It's good stuff, but if you check around other brands you'll find cheaper or more powerful alternatives, just without any gimmicks like too many buttons, or glowing shit.


----------



## mucus (Dec 13, 2011)

the headphones are pretty lousy.
go for a real headphone brand, and buy a cheap clip on mic if you need.
i prefer an open design for my headphones, but that's me....


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 13, 2011)

I love Razer
Got a Deathadder at the moment

The reason why I love Razer is because so far they are the only company Ive seen that brings out mice for lefthanded people


So if youre a lefty and want to get a good mouse, the Deathadder Left Hand edition is for you


----------



## EthansGamePlay (Dec 13, 2011)

Seraph said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > mucus said:
> ...



No I am looking for headphones. Any one got recommendations?


----------



## MeowTheMouse (Dec 13, 2011)

no no no no!
Razer is not a good brand! Its a over hyped and over priced brand!

http://www.amazon.com/Creative-EP-630-Noise-Isolating-Headphones-Black/dp/B002EL4MXY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323776635&sr=8-1
or for an epic head set:
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-7-1-Channel-Surround-Sound-Headset/dp/B001O5CCQK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323776571&sr=8-1


----------



## Carnivean (Dec 13, 2011)

Razer mice are good but don't have the best build quality. Logitech's are better build wise but I personally find them less enjoyable to use over the long term.

Don't bother with any of the various gaming or surround headsets, you're much better off getting a good pair of sennheisers or shures and some kind of cheap standard mic to go with it.


----------



## EthansGamePlay (Dec 13, 2011)

yes, i want over head headphones. I am looking at these,

http://www.harveynorman.com.au/sennheiser-closed-dj-phones.html

But here is a list of other from this shop 

http://www.harveynorman.com.au/tv-audio/ipod-mp3/headphones


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 13, 2011)

Sennheiser is a very solid brand. I've had two headsets from them and they were both ridiculously comfy with fantastic sound quality. I'm not very gentle with my headphones either, so they were tough as nails as well to survive my abuse.

I don't know much about their straight headphones though.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 13, 2011)

EthansGamePlay said:


> yes, i want over head headphones. I am looking at these,
> 
> http://www.harveynorman.com.au/sennheiser-closed-dj-phones.html
> 
> ...


Holy shit, that is the most overpriced shop I have ever seen. Those phones in the first link really only cost about a third of the price. Also, I hate them already for making a distinction between iPods and other MP3 players.

If you plan on getting phones regardless, go for Sennheiser. Top-notch brand.


----------



## mucus (Dec 13, 2011)

i have a pair of audio-technica
http://www.eu.audio-technica.com/en/products/product.asp?catID=5&subID=37&prodID=156
those are what i wear most of the time.


----------



## qlum (Dec 14, 2011)

Razer is really hit and mis sometimes they are heavily overpriced but still good, sometimes they offer something quite different like the naga which seems to be quite nice after you get used to it at least according to my brother, sometimes the things break fast, sometimes they are actually one of the cheaper ones for example with the mechanical keyboard, and sometimes they are downright not a good choice especially with the headphones. (dont trust non headphone brands with headphones and dont trust the fancy ones like bose, skullcandy and beats by doctor dre).


----------



## qlum (Dec 14, 2011)

GundamXXX said:


> I love Razer
> Got a Deathadder at the moment
> 
> The reason why I love Razer is because so far they are the only company Ive seen that brings out mice for lefthanded people
> ...



unless you are a lefty who has had a mouse on the right side from when he was 4 like I did. This is actually quite useful and I dont think I would have been any better with my mouse if I had used it on my left hand from the start.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll go with the majority on this one Razer's good at what they're doing and generally are a good choice when it comes to perhaptials... if you can afford them.

When it comes to headphones, I preferred to buy a knock-off pair for $11 (with a remote, oddly enought they work perfectly fine) rather than pay $60 without a remote but with Razer slapped on them. Fair play, they had  an adapter to use them with the DS and a built-in mic for both, but still, 60? You gotta be kidding me, I'll snap them anyways eventually, they're just in-ears!


----------



## EthansGamePlay (Dec 14, 2011)

xxNathanxx said:


> EthansGamePlay said:
> 
> 
> > yes, i want over head headphones. I am looking at these,
> ...



Hey,

these are not overpriced at all! If you are from America, i agree everything there is so cheap compared. At another Shop the DJ ones are, I think, $119.

Anyway back to my question anyone got some specific recommendations?


----------



## EthansGamePlay (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey,


This is an american store, BandH. Anyone fancy any headphones off this?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Headphones/ci/12572/N/4220238605


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 14, 2011)

Cyborg products (by Madcatz) are pretty good.  I got the Cyborg RAT9 ($150) mouse and Cyborg v7 gaming keyboard ($80).  The keyboard is so-so.  The most recent driver update fixed a few problems with it though

The RAT9, though, holy shit.  Most amazing and comfortable mouse I've ever used.  Only thing I don't like is the 1 day battery life.  But it comes with two battery cartridges, and one charges while you use the other.  The range on this thing is mindblowing, though.
Edit - $50 cheaper is the RAT7 - wired version of the RAT9.  Otherwise, exactly the same.

Also, do NOT EVER buy it from the Madcatz website.  I posted a blog about it here, I had the absolute shittiest service, and after paying over $200 I was waiting as long for an order out of my own country (USA) as I do when I order from DealExtreme.  Their customer support told me that they were acceptable times (having my order processed in a week and a half) despite the website saying otherwise (website says orders will be processed next day, excluding weekends and Friday). (Yes, processed.  Took them a week and a half to even look at my order, and then another week to ship it.)


----------



## EthansGamePlay (Dec 14, 2011)

I am really considering these headphones.

Sennheiser HD 280 Pro

What do you guys think?


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

cheap headphones are all pretty much the same, if you like em get em.
my suggestion though is to try them out and see how well they fit your head, and if you could wear them for tens of hours.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 14, 2011)

Their gaming laptop is overpriced. You can have one custom ordered under a grand with better specs including a way better vidya card. I looked at their mice and they are mad expensive too.


----------

